
Ask HN: I would like a new feature on Hacker news - gajju3588
Is there any way we can ask the admins for some new features. One which I would really like is to follow some particular handles.
======
rahimnathwani
"One which I would really like is to follow some particular handles."

If someone wants to follow your comments, they can add this to their RSS
reader:

[http://hn.algolia.com/userfeed/gajju3588](http://hn.algolia.com/userfeed/gajju3588)

------
chmaynard
Try sending email to hn@ycombinator.com

------
Tomte
Bookmark their comment pages.

------
finchisko
notifications on comments replies

